# John Brown on Wamphray on Pelagianism and Arminianism



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 23, 2021)

_Pelagianism & Arminianism,_ needeth not put a man to much study, and to the reading of many books, to the end, it may be practically learned (though the patrons hereof labour hot in the very fires, to make their notions hang together, and to give them such a lustre of unsanctified and corrupt reason, as may be taking with such as know no other conduct in the matters of God) for naturally we are all born _Pelagians_ and _Arminians:_ these Tenets are deeply engraven in the heart of every Son of fallen _Adam:_ what serious servant of God findeth not this, in his dealing with souls, whom he is labouring to bring into the way of the Gospel? Yea what Christian is there, who hath acquaintance with his own heart, and is observing its bypasses and corrupt inclinations, that is not made to cry out, O wretched man that I am! who shall deliver me from these dregs of _Pelagianism, Arminianism_ and _Jesuitism,_ which I find yet within my soul?

For the reference, see John Brown on Wamphray on Pelagianism and Arminianism.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Feb 23, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> _Pelagianism & Arminianism,_ needeth not put a man to much study, and to the reading of many books, to the end, it may be practically learned (though the patrons hereof labour hot in the very fires, to make their notions hang together, and to give them such a lustre of unsanctified and corrupt reason, as may be taking with such as know no other conduct in the matters of God) for naturally we are all born _Pelagians_ and _Arminians:_ these Tenets are deeply engraven in the heart of every Son of fallen _Adam:_ what serious servant of God findeth not this, in his dealing with souls, whom he is labouring to bring into the way of the Gospel? Yea what Christian is there, who hath acquaintance with his own heart, and is observing its bypasses and corrupt inclinations, that is not made to cry out, O wretched man that I am! who shall deliver me from these dregs of _Pelagianism, Arminianism_ and _Jesuitism,_ which I find yet within my soul?
> 
> For the reference, see John Brown on Wamphray on Pelagianism and Arminianism.


What does he mean by Jesuitism in the soul?


----------



## Shanny01 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> What does he mean by Jesuitism in the soul?


Similar to how authors may refer to the 'natural popery of the heart' as referring to the fallen habitual inclination to self righteousness. The Jesuits were, relative to say the Dominicans, the worst of the Roman Catholics in asserting the merit of works either congruent or condign in salvation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

